# Baker's Couche



## Michael_Schaap (Jan 1, 2006)

Does anyone use a Baker's Couche?  I made one with duck canvas last month and it did not work out.  Made another one with Raw Canvas (there are holes throughout the material) and it worked great.  Can't wait to try it again.  It seems that the canvas without the holes did not take the flour very well... so everything sticked to it.  With the raw canvas I worked in the flour for a period of like a day or two.  I also sewed two pieces together to make it more stiff.

For those who do not know what  a couche is... here is one:
http://shop.bakerscatalogue.com/detail.jsp;jsessionid=08301255831136169475378?id=6222&pv=1136169475626


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never heard of them, but it does look interesting.

 Barbara


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Jan 1, 2006)

The one I made with Raw canvas seems to work very well.  Made two breads to date with it.  I am not sure what the difference is... the one sold could just "look" nicer.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 2, 2006)

Michael_Schaap said:
			
		

> Does anyone use a Baker's Couche?  I made one with duck canvas last month and it did not work out.  Made another one with Raw Canvas (there are holes throughout the material) and it worked great.  Can't wait to try it again.  It seems that the canvas without the holes did not take the flour very well... so everything sticked to it.  With the raw canvas I worked in the flour for a period of like a day or two.  I also sewed two pieces together to make it more stiff.


thanks for the tip - I was looking for fabric for a couche a few weeks ago but couldn't find a suitable one - I would suspect duck canvas is a tighter weave than raw canvas but don't know for sure. Basically I was looking for an all-cotton or all-linen medium to heavy weight fabric (natural color - not dyed) with a coarse weave.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Jan 2, 2006)

That was the first thing I tried... all cotton... I had some white so thought maybe it would work.  The raw canvas worked better.  I would buy it if it was not so expensive... 17 bucks is up there.  I got the tip of raw canvas from "The breadmakers apprentise".  He was talking about those nice baskets... forgot spelling... like ... boche.... well anyways he was saying that he went into a bakery and saw all kinds of real cheap ones.  When he asked why the baker did not have the official french ones the reply was that the official ones are about 30 bucks a piece and the cheap ones are 1 buck.  Since there was like 100 baskets lying around....  So then the conversation switched to couches and replacements you can use.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Jan 2, 2006)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> thanks for the tip - I was looking for fabric for a couche a few weeks ago but couldn't find a suitable one - I would suspect duck canvas is a tighter weave than raw canvas but don't know for sure. Basically I was looking for an all-cotton or all-linen medium to heavy weight fabric (natural color - not dyed) with a coarse weave.


 
Yes it is a tighter weave.  Any fabric store... many wallmarts have fabric departments.  I got mine at Joanne Fabric.  They had all colors... obviously you dont want red


----------



## kkoster (Dec 8, 2006)

*Baker's couche*

I know this is an older thread, but I use a baker's couche (proofing bread, etc.) and the one I have (from the Baker's Catalogue) is made of linen.


----------

